# liquid logic plastic.



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

there is a obvious problem with liquid logic plastic.
we have seen 7 broken, cracked, liquid logic creek boats this season here in south america.
the boats that are breaking are new and old gus´s, huck´s and hoss´s.
please beware that liquid logic is a new company and therefore has not proven that their plastic is competetive. 
the boats are cracking easily and randomly.
also many western boaters agree recently that they have seen an unusually high number of liquid logic creekers cracking easily.
we have photos of the various breaks from a collection of boats here.
am interested to hear if any others have been having problems.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Nice Flame.*

Nice Flame. 

Being the guy who handles the warrenty issues for a Liquid Logic dealer. I can tell you that your full to the brim. Liquid Logic uses the same plastic as every other american kayak company. There is no difference at all, they are the same compounds, test the same and wear the same as any other US made boat.

Maybe I should just throw some general statement out there to see if any other flamers jump on board... South American boaters are horrible kayakers- they break more kayaks than anyother group of trustfunders on the planet. The statement is wrong, but leave it to some bum to trash other's just because they can do it from a distance.

Little pissed at LL? Did they not hook you up with a boat? Do they not care for you? Do they not see that you need a brand new boat every year, and that you aren't will to pay the prices that everyone else pays? You should blast this same flame on every site in the country- that will show them. Next year they will have to give you that boat. Or, you'll just have to bash them again.


----------



## §teve-o (Oct 15, 2003)

shot down.....


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey fatdog... sit, stay. Woof.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

All boats will break at some point.


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

Not all Plastic is the same!!! 

Prijon's HTP is the tuffest hands down and now Eskimo uses something similar. Riot, in an admission of guilt, has dumped Xytec plastic and gone with the same polyethylene plastic that Wave Sport, Dagger (and Perception), Necky, and Bliss Stick use. I have only seen 1 LL boat broken and that was stuffed under an undercut on gore for a week (a light layup pocket rocket, yeah andy b.). Old riot boats break like no other, Prijon has the toughest plastic and those haters down south might just have had a bad go at it.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Fatdog obviously has a bone to pick, but give me a break -- Not all plastic is the same. Even if they start with the same base materials, my understanding is that the way they cook it has a lot to do with the end result. Corran has said on BT that Riot had a particular batch that was too brittle as a result of cooking too long. But LL plastic is great stuff.

All you have to do is look at, feel, and poke at a LL, Prijon and Dagger boat and you'll find three different materials. Besides, everyone knows that Dagger plastic shreds like cheese - a tradeoff for plasticity when you have a big impact. Dagger hulls aren't as pretty maybe, but they don't break as much. These days, most folks have to work to break a boat, be it Dagger, Prijon or LL.

Of course, you could just break you boat by missing your line on a major drop....I wonder....


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

Did not catch Don's disclaimer of any US made boat (american)! He is right. All of the US made boats do use the same plastic.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Liquid Logic boats are a little shinier because they polish their molds more between each boat. 

I have seen a few busted Prijons as well so it has more to do with operator error or Zute Chute oh wait that was operator error. Does any one want to buy a Gradient with a welded bow.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

*LL plastic*

not looking for anything free here. would be impossible. 
give it time and paddle. LL plastic is not the same. and don we´re pretty sure you are not head of warrenty for LL. claimer.
just looking to see if there has been any other rash of broken LL boats anywhere else. should try boof.com cause apparntly there are lots of broken LL creekers around cali. 
rember colorado has about a two month creek season. we creek year round here. 
not worried, been called lots worse than a trust funder.
carpentry´s just a passion.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Need to have my head checked for jumping in on this but Dog, if you will reread Don's post he says that he handles warranty claims for a local LL dealer. Not for the whole LL company. From the posts that I have seen Don has a level head and gives good equipment advice and is definitely an asset to this forum. Sorry to hear that anyone is having trouble with their boats but these forums do get people who have a personal grudge against a company and air it publicly so you will understand if people don't automatically assume that you are correct.
Good luck with your boats. Carpentry is just a passion, damn that was funny.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I have seen a LL Pop break and LL went way out of there way to fix the problem in nowhere Idaho. I don't know if that is good or bad but I would buy another.


----------

